# This condition is so STUPID



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

For months I been saying that I felt like I was in a bubble. Looking through a dirty mirror. And it was worse when in my car. Well newsflash!!! I am looking through a damn windshield!!! So I would sit in the car and obsessed about how it seemed worse when in reality it wasn’t! The brain is so stupid! Dp/dr is so damn stupid


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Mine is worse in the car for that same exact reason! I remember telling my therapist that a few months ago. I agree, dpdr is stupid.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just a thought but maybe you guys should use your windshield wipers more often 

DP sucks balls...........


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Literally everything about DPDR is stupid. The symptoms make no sense, the lack of understanding from the world regarding it, the futility of so many so-called treatment options... just ridiculous. It also seems to manifest differently for everyone, which only serves to make it even more obscure and intangible. It's 2017 and we still lack any real answers.

The anxiety side of things is also pretty dumb when you consider it. While largely under control in my own case, at least for the moment, I'll never be able to disregard all the terror and fear that lies just underneath this layer of medication I'm on. What am I ultimately so afraid of? It makes no sense. When I think of things like my grandfather being chased by the Nazis in WWII, and then I'm just sitting here, petrified because I feel a little fucked up all the time. That's just stupid too, in my mind. I know logically that anxiety doesn't necessarily scale accurately with the danger of any given threat, but still makes you think what's fueling all this craziness in our own minds.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Are we just whimps? Or are we truly broken?

I often wonder why I just cant man up and handle this crap better...It seems so easy to manage in theory..."Just change your thinking to nicer, happier more positive stuff....I feckin wish!!!!!

Yup DP is the dumbest, stupidest asshole of a condition ever....


----------

